
KinderTown Launches Educational App Store For Parents - BenSS
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/11/kindertown-launches-educational-app-store-for-parents/
======
BenSS
I worked on this app, so I'd love to hear any kind of constructive feedback
from the HN community!

